# CPU & RAM upgrade - mac mini A1283?



## c803592 (Dec 30, 2010)

1. Is Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E7600 (3M Cache, 3.06 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB) compatible with Mac Mini A1283?

Intel® Core?2 Duo Processor E7600 (3M Cache, 3.06 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB)with SPEC Code(s)SLGTD

2. Can A1283 use 8 GB of RAM?

Thank you,
c8


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

No, it's not an upgradeable CPU.

Yes, it'll do 8GB RAM.


----------



## c803592 (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you know what is the fastest CPU for A1283?



John Clay said:


> No, it's not an upgradeable CPU.
> 
> Yes, it'll do 8GB RAM.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

c803592 said:


> Do you know what is the fastest CPU for A1283?


Whatever it comes with. You can't upgrade it.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

ask again though! john might change his mind and answer differently the 3rd time!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

broad said:


> ask again though! john might change his mind and answer differently the 3rd time!


Magic 8 ball says: Outlook not so good.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I am looking for a similar answer but the model number is not enough to go by as it is shared. The order number is MB463LL/A, which is an early-2009 mini with 2G of memory. I want to go 8G which I am told is possible. 8GB RAM Works in new Mac mini | Other World Computing Blog

Can anyone confirm while I wait for Canadaram and crew to wake up... for some reason those west coast Canadians tend to sleep half the day away before getting at it.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I am looking for a similar answer but the model number is not enough to go by as it is shared. The order number is MB463LL/A, which is an early-2009 mini with 2G of memory. I want to go 8G which I am told is possible. 8GB RAM Works in new Mac mini | Other World Computing Blog
> 
> Can anyone confirm while I wait for Canadaram and crew to wake up... for some reason those west coast Canadians tend to sleep half the day away before getting at it.


Yep, 8GB should work fine in any 2009 Mac mini.

It does require this EFI update though:
Mac mini EFI Firmware Update 1.2


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks John! Think I will make the attempt at replacing the RAM.


----------

